# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  FTP Windows 2008

## mazer1325

Доброго времени суток вам!
Дано:
Сервер Windows 2008, стоит за 1 роутером. NAS(qnap)(другая сеть) по FTP подключается к серверу 2008 и выкачивает архивы.
Вопрос:
1)Почему архивы весом до ~ 1,8 Гб скачиваются без проблем, а архивы весом (например около 6гб) не скачиваются(верней они начинают качаться, на диске видно что файл увеличивается, а потом происходит какойто сбой)
2)Имеется ли какое нибудь ограничение по размеру, по времени на скачивание по FTP  в Win2008?

пробовал это на нескольких серверах win2008? везде одна и таже беда.

----------


## Lindainese

УстиН, не уверен, но Проводник по-моему использует настройки IE...
Попробуйте в настройках IE на вкладке Дополнительно убрать галочку с Использовать пассивный FTP-протокол это на IE 7, в других версиях должно быть аналогично.

----------

